# Perlino x Liver Chestnut: What could I get??



## BabyBella (Jul 3, 2012)

Very soon I will be breeding two of my horses, a liver chestnut morgan, and a sorrel quarter horse. I have been using a Coat Color Calculator to see what colors I could get out of different horses, but this calculator doesn't have a liver chestnut option. So, does anyone know what I could get out of a Perlino and a Liver Chestnut? Thanks sooo much 

P.s. this is the calculator I've been using: Color Calculator


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Depending on whether the perlino is homozygous for black and bay or not, and whether the chestnut has any bay genes hidden:

Palomino
Buckskin
Smoky black

Also, it might be possible that the Perlino is hiding something like dun, which could also be a factor.

Genetically, there is no known difference between a liver chestnut/sorrel and a red chestnut/sorrel and a light chestnut/sorrel. It's just a different shade of the same colour. If the foal comes out palomino with a liver chestnut base, it may appear slightly different than a palomino with a red chestnut base.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. I don't keep up on all the research like Chiilaa and others do, but as far as I know, they've not identified the gene that determines shade within a particular color. So, liver chestnut or very light sorrel, the potential results will be the exact same. The shade will be the only guessing game.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What smrobs stated. There is no known gene at this point in time that makes liver chestnuts a different color than the lighter sorrels/chestnuts. Genetically they are exactly the same RED (ee).


----------



## BabyBella (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!


----------

